# K7N2 DELTA ILSR + 2*160gb Hitachi SATA2 + Feature Tool?



## arrg (26. Mai 2005)

Hi,
meine HDD`s sind zu laut. Ich war auf der Homepage von Hitachi und habe mir das Feature Tool heruntergeladen. Bootdisk erstellt und das Programm iom DOS Mode gestartet. Er hatte keine Festplatten angezeugt. Beim Support bei Hitachi mit Jemanden unterhalten. Er meinte ich soll mein RAID (Stripe) auflösen und sie einzeln dann verändern.

ERGO=> Hatte eine Platte abgeklemmt, Stripe gelöscht, neuen Stripe erstellt und dann das Tool gestartet jedoch er zeigt mir immer noch keine HDD an! Ich habe die eine Platte in sämtlichen Variationen (auch einmal undefiniert) mit dem Tool starten lassen. Er will mir einfach nicht die HDD anzeigen! Evil or Very Mad

verbaute Komponenten:
+MSI K7N2 DELTA ILSR
+2*Hitachi HDT722516-DLA380 160Gb SATA2

thx arrg


----------

